# Bulk Chocolate help



## altitude baker (Oct 17, 2005)

Where is the best place to buy bulk chocolate for dipping and baking? I prefer Guittard.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Where are you? Guittard is good stuff, but there are many others. Not saying Callebaut is superbe, but it is good, and easily available, same with Shokinag, Lindt, Carma, and many others....


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

what is your price range? 
the import company offered a wonderful product at a great price and
i have just purchased a bulk of their chocolate and am offering to sell a portion to my clients.this is the chocolate we use alone and in blends for enrobing and truffle fillings.
it is a french imported 64% extra dark, contact us (email my site is listed below, or PM me) for the per pound price plus shipping.
We can discuss volume discounts as well!
hope this helps.

:bounce:


----------



## altitude baker (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm in the Denver Metro area. I don't really have a price range.


----------



## cyngawel (Apr 10, 2005)

Are you looking for retail sources, or a distributor for professionals? I don't know who distributes Guittard in Denver; you can check their website and contact them to find out.

In retail stores, I've only seen Guittard at Sur la Table in Denver; it's not cheap, but you can get a professional discount if you're working in the industry. Whole Foods and Sunflower Market both carry a variety of high-end chocolates in bulk; Sunflower has a better selection (more brands and more variety within brands) and the prices may or may not be slightly cheaper. Neither of them has Guittard, though.


----------



## altitude baker (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm looking for the cheapest way to buy Guittard chocolate. I'll go on line if anyone knows where to go.


----------



## cyngawel (Apr 10, 2005)

Try chocosphere.com; they're in Oregon, so shipping wouldn't be as much as from the east coast. Chocolatesource.com has some good prices, too; I'm not sure if either of those sites has Guittard, but you can also google "Guittard chocolate buy" and see what comes up.


----------



## altitude baker (Oct 17, 2005)

Thank you! Chocosphere looks like a winner! They even carry Guittard. Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## ozarkrose (Apr 4, 2005)

For heaven's sake, when I was baking in Crested Butte, Sysco carried it! ( Granted, I can't get qiute a few of the same products now)


----------



## altitude baker (Oct 17, 2005)

sorry to have bothered you Rose, But thanks for the information.


----------



## lwp (Oct 28, 2005)

If you think it's hard to find sources in the U.S. you should try Canada. E-commerce is almost non-existent here compared to the U.S. I don't know if it's due to commerce rules and regulations or if there's just not much interest in making money that way here. The interesting thing is that ordering through chocolatesource.com, even after converting to Canadian currency and paying shipping and taxes/duties, still works out cheaper than any source I've been able to find in Canada. Still more expensive than I'd like but I refuse to use the crap chocolate our suppliers at the restaurant carry. So if anybody knows a good source in Canada I'd really appreciate the information.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

LWP stay way from E-commerce sources, you're gonna pay alot for S & H. Try the wholsale bakery supply centers, no reason why they won't take your money, but you'll have to buy in the bulk 5 kg packages. Ontario must be the heaviest populated prov. in Canada, so you should be able to scare up some decent chocolate. I know Lindt (Swiss choc.) has their N. American hq based in Ont.. Also, try www.qzina.com


----------



## lwp (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions foodpump. I'm pretty much going to be dealing with S&H regardless though. Ontario is huge but I'm way up in the northwest corner just a good golfshot or two from Santa's house. The section northwest of Lake Superior that's sometimes not even shown on Ontario maps... but we're here. Not too many bakery supply places or anything else up here. I never order anything smaller than the 5 kg packs so that part's not a problem. I'll check out the link you provided.


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

They carry high end chocolates and do work throughout Colorado (I use them at the Fourth Story). Altamira is also carrying some nice stuf at a lower price range, PM me (or email me) and I'll get you contact info if you want to look at different pricing.


----------



## kimbrosj (Nov 28, 2005)

Are you buying the chocolate for personal use, or through work, I just contact my primary vendor at work(sysco, us foods, etc) and have them drop ship it for me, can get nearly anything you want that way. If you have an international market nearby thats usually a good source as well, and a lot of them will order in stuff for you that they dont happen to carry.


----------



## stephanie brim (Aug 30, 2005)

Should I feel dirty for using Baker's?  

Going through the whole truffle making business this weekend for gifts...should I try and find something better? I know that I can get the really good stuff from Williams-Sonoma, but I was trying to figure out something cheaper than that...any ideas?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

contact local bakery supply co. Like foodpump says. They will sell to you at their will-call for CASH I wouldn't buy online now, you product is probably going to come in bloomed or dusted with the weather. 30 lbs. boxes of guittard avg. 2.00 lb here. don't use it but should work for truffle.Ambrosia is cheaper, 1.75 lb. for chocolate of that caliber we use shok. far superior 55% bf for little money.


----------

